# erweiterte Auswertung Referenzdaten bei S7



## sps-concept (12 August 2008)

Hallo,

was würdet ihr euch bei der Auswertung der Referenzdaten bei S7 noch wünschen? Was soll alles erkannt werden und was für Filtermöglichkeiten würdet ihr euch wünschen?

Edit:
hier kann man sich schon paar einen Arbeitsstand ansehen..






Auf meiner HP im Diskussionsbereich gibt es mehr Infos.

André


----------



## Flinn (12 August 2008)

Wünsche hat man viele:

so spontan: Zugriff per Anypointer...

Beispiel:
Referenzanzeige von DB100.DBX123.4
--> Anzeige: hier wird in FC100, NW9 mit P#DB100.DBX120 BYTE 16 darauf zugegriffen

Geht natürlich nicht bei dynamisch zusammengedübelten Anypointern...
Auch die Erkennung, ob lesender oder schreibender Zugriff wird wohl schwierig...

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Wird das Tool eigentlich Freeware?


----------



## qwert_zuiopü (12 August 2008)

Hallo,
wie wird das in Step7 integriert, ist das ein Makro?  Und wo finde ich auf der HP den Diskussionsbereich?


----------



## sps-concept (12 August 2008)

*Funktionen*

Hallo Flinn,

wäre ja mal was ;-)

@qwert_zuiopü
habs oben korrigiert - auf meiner HP. Und das ist ein extra Programm.

André


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

Wäre sicher interessant zu wissen, was die Unterschiede zur Referenzanzeige im Step7-Manager sind.


----------



## sps-concept (12 August 2008)

*Unterschiede*

keine Unterschiede - nur Zusätze. Das was der Simatic Manager nicht auswertet da fängt der Funktionsumfang an.

Hier stehts schon:
http://www.raeppel.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=29&p=789#p789



> momentan ist ein Tool in Arbeit was eine erweiterte Auswertung der Referenzdaten bietet. Es gibt zwar schon ein ähnliches Tool, jedoch nicht mit dem geplanten Funktionsumfang. Folgendes wird erkannt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte erst nen Direktlink vermeiden. Aber vielleicht wirds so übersichtlicher

Und ich weiss - ein ähnliches Teil gibts schon. Aber hier ist das Handling einfacher und es behandelt auch Datenbits. Ausserdem sollen Filter rein.

André


----------



## sps-concept (15 August 2008)

*aktualisiert*

Schnappschuss vom Arbeitsstand wurde aktualisiert

André


----------



## sps-concept (3 September 2008)

*Filter*

Hallo,

die angekündigten Filtermöglichkeiten wurden eingearbeitet - siehe Bild.






André


----------



## mbauer35 (26 März 2011)

*Tool*

Hallo forum,

ich bin bei der Suche über dieses Thema gestolpert und fand es sehr interessant. Es gibt zwar ein ähnliches Tool, aber das ist sehr umständlich und bietet auch nicht diesen Funktionsumfang. Wie checkt ihr eure Programme?

Michael


----------



## Andreas_fuc (10 April 2011)

*Tool*

Hallo zusammen

Mich würde das Tool sehr interessieren, konnte es aber nicht finden.

oder welches andere Tool gibt es denn, um Doppebelegungen, fehlende Zuweisungen, usw. zu finden?

Für eine Antwort wäre ich euch dankbar 

mfG
Andreas


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

Andreas_fuc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Mich würde das Tool sehr interessieren, konnte es aber nicht finden.
> oder welches andere Tool gibt es denn, um Doppebelegungen, fehlende Zuweisungen, usw. zu finden?
> Für eine Antwort wäre ich euch dankbar


 
Noch so einer, der sein Denken durch ein Tool ersetzen will. 

Ich verwende von der Refernzdatenanzeige nur bei "nicht verwendeten
Adressen" oder "Symbole ohne Verwendung". Der Rest ist ein
ordentlicher Codereviev mit meinen eingenen Augen, also OHNE Tool!

Frank


----------



## Andreas_fuc (10 April 2011)

*als zusätzliches Tool*

Hallo IBFS

Es wäre schön sein Denken durch ein Tool zu ersetzen, funktioniert aber nicht !  

Wie du es mit den normalen Funktionen durchführst, mache ich es auch, aber dadurch stellt man nicht so einfach fest, ob mehrfachzuweisungen im Programm enthalten sind.

Dies kann evtl. durch zusammenkopieren einiger Funktionen aus unterschiedlichen Projekten herrühren oder es werden Timer, Zähler oder Merker doppelt benutzt. Dafür wäre so ein Tool bestens geeignet.

Bei Umbauten usw. kann man nicht das vorhandene Programm komplett prüfen, vorallem wenn man es selbst nicht geschrieben hat. (Leider hatte ich schon öfters doppelzuweisungen in fremden Programmen (schon vor einer Änderung)).

mfG
Andreas


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

Andreas_fuc schrieb:


> Hallo IBFS
> 
> Es wäre schön sein Denken durch ein Tool zu ersetzen, funktioniert aber nicht !
> 
> ...



Gerade bei fremden Programmen schau ich mir den Code genau an.
Wenn es Doppelzuweisung gibt, versuche ich zunächst dies zu verstehen.
Wenn Änderungen angeboten werden muss dies mit berüccksichtigt werden.

Mit der Referenzliste finde eigentlich die meisten Doppelzuweisungen, außer wenn diese indirekt erzeugt werden und da hilft dir noch? kein Tool.


bike


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

Andreas_fuc schrieb:


> (Leider hatte ich schon öfters doppelzuweisungen in fremden Programmen (schon vor einer Änderung)).


 
NA UND???

Wenn man nicht nur "=" in der Zuweisung verwendet sind
Merhfachzuweisungen völlig normal (ind dieser Beziehung ist
der RS5000-Software von Rockwell total sinnfrei, denn die 
meckern sowass an.) 

Desweitern:

Wenn man in Schrittketten bedingt Ausgänge setzt, dann 
hat man auch mehrfach z.B. = A2.6 im Programm. 

Also was soll das Ganze.

Die Stilistik ist viel zu vielfältig, als das ein simples Tool da helfen kann.

Frank


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn man in Schrittketten bedingt Ausgänge setzt, dann
> hat man auch mehrfach z.B. = A2.6 im Programm.


Also ich mache dies über verschiedene Merker und am Ende wird daraus der Ausgang gebildet.
Doppelzuweisungen müssen nicht sein 


bike


----------



## Andreas_fuc (10 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich mache dies über verschiedene Merker und am Ende wird daraus der Ausgang gebildet.
> Doppelzuweisungen müssen nicht sein
> 
> 
> bike


 
genau !

so mache ich es normalerweise auch.

mfG
Andreas


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich mache dies über verschiedene Merker und am Ende wird daraus der Ausgang gebildet.
> Doppelzuweisungen müssen nicht sein


 
Das ist eine Effizienzsache. Für schnelle kleine Automaten zählt jede Zeile.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist eine Effizienzsache. Für schnelle kleine Automaten zählt jede Zeile.
> 
> Frank



also soviel zeit muß ja wohl noch sein ... wenn diese ordnende querzuweisung so zeitverbrennend ist sollte über das AG zu der entsprechenden maschine nachgedacht werden...


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> also soviel zeit muß ja wohl noch sein ... wenn diese ordnende querzuweisung so zeitverbrennend ist sollte über das AG zu der entsprechenden maschine nachgedacht werden...


 
@VL
Ohne den betreffenden Code je gesehen zu haben, würde ich mal nicht so vorschnell urteilen.
Es gibt nicht nur "komponenetenbasierte" Glasanlagen 

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @VL
> Ohne den betreffenden Code je gesehen zu haben, würde ich mal nicht so vorschnell urteilen.
> Es gibt nicht nur "komponenetenbasierte" Glasanlagen
> 
> Frank



die Glasanlagen waren bis ende märz, ich betreue jetzt ardenne anlagen ... im selben ort


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... ich betreue jetzt ardenne anlagen ...


 
und da soll ich DIR Schnachnase komponentenbasiere Programmkonstrukte erklären???
Was denkst den du was ich u.a. hier am meinem Laptop für historische Programme habe.
Preisfrage: sind die "32bit-Struktur"-Programme oder noch die mit 16bit = 1 WORT?

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> und da soll ich DIR Schnachnase komponentenbasiere Programmkonstrukte erklären???
> Was denkst den du was ich u.a. hier am meinem Laptop für historische Programme habe.
> Preisfrage: sind die "32bit-Struktur"-Programme oder noch die mit 16bit = 1 WORT?
> 
> Frank



kannst du gerne - gern auch bei dem einen oder anderen bier.
zu der preisfrage: 16bit
und zur anlage an sich: FOSA 2150 ... die auf dem Prospekt abgebildete steht hinter mir...


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kannst du gerne - gern auch bei dem einen oder anderen bier.
> zu der preisfrage: 16bit
> und zur anlage an sich: FOSA 2150 ... die auf dem Prospekt abgebildete steht hinter mir...


... mit zwei Intouch-PCs im Verbund. Ne Vorversion habsch seinerzeit in JP zum Laufen gebracht.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ... mit zwei Intouch-PCs im Verbund. Ne Vorversion habsch seinerzeit in JP zum Laufen gebracht.
> 
> Frank



zwei gekoppelte + einen der die datenbasis der beiden nutzt, genau
drei FOSA2150 in der halle hier


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> zwei gekoppelte + einen der die datenbasis der beiden nutzt, genau
> drei FOSA2150 in der halle hier


 
Für den TOTAL UNWAHRSCHEINLICHEN FALL das du nicht weiterweißt, sag Bescheid :sm24: 

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Für den TOTAL UNWAHRSCHEINLICHEN FALL das du nicht weiterweißt, sag Bescheid :sm24:
> 
> Frank



danke für das angebot, ich kaum drauf zurück 
bin ja grad erst knapp 1 1/2 wochen hier, da gibt es natürlich noch ne menge fragezeichen - z.B. was E+L als zulieferer des bandlaufs da mit der T400 verbrochen hat ... angeblich soll der versuch, diese durch eine T400 von der stange zu ersetzen vor einigen monaten kläglich gescheitert sein ...
aber da sollten wir wirklich demnächst mal ein bier zu trinken.


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> - z.B. was E+L als zulieferer des bandlaufs da mit der T400 verbrochen hat ... angeblich soll der versuch,
> diese durch eine T400 von der stange zu ersetzen vor einigen monaten kläglich gescheitert sein ...
> aber da sollten wir wirklich demnächst mal ein bier zu trinken.


 
Ich kenne den Programmierer, der damals den Bandlauf programmiert hat!
Das Programm wird sich seither wohl kaum grundlegend geändert haben.
Alles mit SIEMENS - SERVOS und SPEZIAL FIRMWARE. 

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> SPEZIAL FIRMWARE



und genau die ist das problem, selbst siemens, so die berichterstattung hier vor ort, konnte nicht nachvollziehen und berichten geschweigedenn helfen, dabei soll E+L das in enger kooperation mit siemens, ich nenn es mal "verbrochen" haben ... das ist schon nicht schön, aber ein umbau/ausbau der ressourcen ist ja für dieses jahr geplant, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt, kenne das projekt bisher ja auch nur vom hören-sagen


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2011)

@IBFS: warum habt ihr eigentlich die automatische arbeitspunktsuche weg gelassen? ...muss ich jetzt selber drüber nachdenken, toll -.-


----------



## IBFS (11 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @IBFS: warum habt ihr eigentlich die automatische arbeitspunktsuche weg gelassen? ...muss ich jetzt selber drüber nachdenken, toll -.-



Deswegen nehmen diese Anlagen nicht die Programmierer alleine in Betrieb,
sondern bekommen immer noch einen Physiker an die Seite "gesetzt".
Ist nicht ganz trivial. Die Balance hinzubekommen und die Schichtdicke und
den Aufbau ohne das es ARCt ist nicht einfach.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (11 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @IBFS: warum habt ihr eigentlich die automatische arbeitspunktsuche weg gelassen? ...muss ich jetzt selber drüber nachdenken, toll -.-



Deswegen nehmen diese Anlagen nicht die Programmierer alleine in Betrieb,
sondern bekommen immer noch einen Physiker an die Seite "gesetzt".
Ist nicht ganz trivial. Die Balance hinzubekommen und die Schichtdicke und
den Aufbau ohne das es ARCt ist nicht einfach.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Deswegen nehmen diese Anlagen nicht die Programmierer alleine in Betrieb,
> sondern bekommen immer noch einen Physiker an die Seite "gesetzt".
> Ist nicht ganz trivial. Die Balance hinzubekommen und die Schichtdicke und
> den Aufbau ohne das es ARCt ist nicht einfach.
> ...



ja, im moment ist meine argh-rate auch ziemlich hoch 
ja, nee, die regelung steht ja, einzig die anpassung des "manifold setpoints" bis das sputtern metallisch wird (und dann nen schritt zurück) müsste automatisiert werden...


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn man in Schrittketten bedingt Ausgänge setzt, dann
> hat man auch mehrfach z.B. = A2.6 im Programm.



Pfui, das hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet!  Wer macht denn so was? Absolutes NoGo, Ausgänge in Schrittketten setzen ...
Dafür hätte mein alter Chef mich gerteert und gefedert in den Maukturm gejagt!


----------



## IBFS (11 April 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Pfui, das hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet!  Wer macht denn so was? Absolutes NoGo, Ausgänge in Schrittketten setzen ...
> Dafür hätte mein alter Chef mich gerteert und gefedert in den Maukturm gejagt!



Ich sage es nochmal...... ohne das ihr euch diesen Firmenstandard mal 
angeschaut habe, würde ich an eurer Stelle mal nicht so mit den Flügeln schlagen. 

Frank


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmal...... ohne das ihr euch diesen Firmenstandard mal
> angeschaut habe, würde ich an eurer Stelle mal nicht so mit den Flügeln schlagen.
> 
> Frank



Doch, ich schlage da mit den Flügeln. Man kann auch bei Rot über die Ampel fahren und wenn es nicht kracht, ist man sogar schneller am Ziel! 
Es gibt ein paar wenige Dinge, die einfach ausgeschlossen sind und dazu gehört nun mal auch das Zuweisen von Ausgängen direkt in Schrittketten. Überhaupt ist die Mehrfachzuweisung von Ausgängen so in etwa der schlechteste Programmierstil, den man pflegen kann, ob man nun Platz und Zykluszeit sparen muss oder nicht. Das mussten wir ja alle versuchen, bei der S5-Programmiererei, aber trotzdem gabs gewisse Regeln.

Aber Schluß damit, es ist eh "Off Topic" und du kannst ja machen was immer du willst.


----------



## sps-concept (3 November 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab diesen Thread mal wieder ausgebuddelt weil ich einiges an den Filtermöglichkeiten verbessert habe. Speziell für den VASS-Standard sollen die Filter auch automatisch erstellbar sein anhand der Modul-DBs und der darin verwendeten UDTs.

Konstruktive Vorschläge und Kritik sind wie immer willkommen.

André


----------

